# Update/Colonoscopy/Dr.



## 20229 (Nov 27, 2006)

Well, its been the worst week of my life, on Thursday I meet with on of Canada's top cancer doctors. I am so afraid to hear anything related to this nightmare. I am emotionally drained. I have two gorgeous kids, 21 and 24 who still need me. I am trying to be very strong. Hopefully the surgery will be the trick, take this damn thing out of me and carry on. I have no time in my life for this horrid THING which has entered my body. Just touching base.


----------



## sparrow (May 27, 2006)

Hi likearose







I'm going to PM you.. so look for my message (if I can figure out how to do it







)


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

likearose, I am so sorry that you are having to deal with this. It is good that you are going to a top specialist. Stay strong. You will beat this. Tiss


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Glad you have the best to work with Rose! That is wonderful. Don't forget to write down all of your questions so you remember to ask everything you want to on Thursday.I'll be thinking of you and keep us posted when you can.BQ


----------

